# First and only preventative visit



## Pauline1954 (May 29, 2019)

Has anyone seen their doctor for the preventative visit? It says you get it free of charge unless tests are run that arent covered.

I have mine tomorrow at 10:30 am

Your thoughts or experience with this visit?

Its the welco e to medicare visit.

https://www.medicare.gov/coverage/welcome-to-medicare-preventive-visit


----------

